# Game 33: Kings @ Heat (2/21 7:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Tuesday, February 21, 2012 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports/NBAtv*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Halfway point of the season and playing the best basketball of the season thus far. Hopefully they can keep it up. Kings have a lot of athleticism and have some very nice wins, mostly at home though.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Their power duo can rebound like animals, and score too. Their perimeter, with Isaiah Thomas inserted, is all the more explosive scoring-wise. We know Thornton still holds a grudge against us trading his draft rights. He's majoring in Heat Killernomics.

Putting Evans at the wing is very interesting, and something I've thought they should do since his rookie year, kind of like Dwyane in his second season.

Potential trap game? Perhaps. Hopefully we take care of business.

:joel:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

lol'd at the Joel head at the end.

Potential trap game, but I have faith we'll come out and take care of business.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Its crazy how we havent played a team playing on the 2nd night of a back to back many times this season. I can only think of 2 off the top of my head. Maybe its geography, but wow, with such a condensed schedule, you'd think we'd see more of them. Maybe they'll come later though. 

I bring it up because we just went through a road trip where we played 3 straight games against teams that had off nights the night before.

ETA: How about that? Knicks play the Hawks on Wednesday so we'll be facing them on the 2nd night of a back to back.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I want to see Joel bring the pain against Cousins.

Cousins is a starter on the anti-Smithian team. He has to play at PF so Eddy Curry can be at C, but he still starts.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I expect to go into the all star break still on the current win streak.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LOL Smithian, Cousins is perfect for that team. Off-the-charts talent, but quite possibly the worse 'tude in the league. He's got some time to get it together, but most likely won't in a constant-turmoil place like SAC.

And yeah, dub-toobie (street for W2B), I thought what you were getting at was the fact that the Knicks play the night before we meet them. I felt like it was a rare occurrence, but hadn't checked or thought it really was the first in awhile. Poor Lin has to play friday night, too. He gets his own back-to-back-to-back.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I hope we stick LBJ on Linsanity, DRose stylz.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Speaking of Thursday..


> Joseph Goodman @MiamiHeraldHeat
> President Obama at Heat-Knicks? He'll be at The U Thursday afternoon.


One game Clinton, a couple of days later, Obama. Talk about making a crazy atmosphere, even crazier.

Doubt he goes though.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Gotta take care of biz against this Kings team first. They have shooters - gotta close out.

Oh, and dont let Cousins go all 20/20 on us.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Kings allow the most PPG and are 4th worse in opposing FG%.

Offensively, they are also 9th worst in terms of PPG and are the worst shooting team in the league at 40.8%.

Those offensive numbers are shocking when you look at their roster.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yup. I picked them as a potential surprise team prior to the season, but apparently my fault was ignoring the poor attitudes and horrible staff stability in place. They're very talented on paper.

W2B, did you pick that avy because of Billy in the background? Pretty funny, he's lost in Wade's magic.



> Couper Moorhead @CoupNBA
> 
> Regarding Miami execution, no other team in the NBA shoots better or scores more often in possessions following timeouts. #HEATv


If we didn't all know this, we had a feeling. Good work Spo-ster.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Oh yeah, my original post was supposed to be about the Kings being an awful 3-point-shooting team, and even worse on the road. I think I may've heard they were worst in the league. Know what that means? They're due for an explosion against the team that holds a red cape up to the bull that is the three-point shot.

Aaaand....NBATV decided Juwan Howard was the guy to interview pre-game for Heat insight. OK.

:dwill:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Im not even watching, but I want to reiterate....I ****ing hate Juwan....


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Here's what you missed.

NBATV crew: Juwan, you're old. You know that right?

Juwan: Yeah, but I'm happy about it.

NBATV: Dwyane and LeBron are really good, right?

Juwan: Yup.

NBATV: Alright thanks Juwan, good luck cheering tonight!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Kings are 3-20 in Miami, and have lost 9 straight in Miami by an average of 18ppg, which just so happens to be our margin of victory in our last 6 wins.


Jace said:


> W2B, did you pick that avy because of Billy in the background? Pretty funny, he's lost in Wade's magic.


:yes:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

New Wade and Lebron pregame ritual? Lebron holds his hands up, Wade gives them a right, left 1-2 combo, Lebron then throws a punch, Wade ducks and throws an uppercut.

Never seen it before..


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

How many times have we seen opponents airballs wind up turning into opponents baskets? Too many. Teams should start doing it on purpose.

Nice first drive by Bosh, got lost on the second.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Mario dwarfs Thomas.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

OMFG Chris...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

lol Bosh fail


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> New Wade and Lebron pregame ritual? Lebron holds his hands up, Wade gives them a right, left 1-2 combo, Lebron then throws a punch, Wade ducks and throws an uppercut.
> 
> Never seen it before..


Guess its the new version of their Kung Fu thing with House.

Bosh has blown a couple of easy looks. Come on, man. Its like he's enjoying his slump.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

3 point blank misses to start. 2 by Bosh.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Mario's missed, what, at least 4 threes in a row? Get your shit together, bro.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Hey make your layups around the rim thanks


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another miss inside the paint.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 3333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice rebounding, bros...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cant finish inside the paint and cant rebound. Perfect storm of ineptitude to start this game.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

lol at this start.

Marcus Thornton. Heat Killer.

Damn you Patrick Beverley!!!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Awful, sloppy play to start. Can definitely say I saw this coming.

That Evans offensive board was absurd. Joel has a way of literally floating away from easy rebounds. Where was he going?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Talk about coasting. Not used to this anymore. Bring your A game fools.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> lol at this start.
> 
> Marcus Thornton. Heat Killer.
> 
> Damn you Patrick Beverley!!!


Uggh...Norris makes me no longer lament the P-Bev situation, but having Marcus go through us (though we never meant to draft him in the first place), is painful.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 33333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Like Josh Smith, give Cousins that outside J all day.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ2Wade!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I expect Mario to make every 3. He seems to.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice lob


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Kings in a zone?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Boom :lebron:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2LBJ!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Is there no Wade pic? WTF


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Beautiful pass by Wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bang :lebron:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> Kings in a zone?


On almost every possession.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade County said:


> Is there no Wade pic? WTF


I'm thinking since we're probably the most active set of fans on here, Basel won't have much problem with us having 1 for half the team and coaching staff. So at half time I may go to work on Wade, Mario, Cole, and Spo. :lebron:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great D by Bosh and Joel


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Bosh and Joel! 

Twin Towers!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice J by Cole


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Horrific rebounding. Wow.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

ßen said:


> I'm thinking since we're probably the most active set of fans on here, Basel won't have much problem with us having 1 for half the team and coaching staff. So at half time I may go to work on Wade, Mario, Cole, and Spo. :lebron:


Please get this done/


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

It's been a while since I've seen that


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FOH Evans. Jesus.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Of course that went in. Hadnt happened in too long

32-26 after 1

Allowed 32 points to one of the worst offensive teams in the league. Mostly because of the awful rebounding.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Battier's pissing me off tonight. Played horrible D on an easy Evans drive, has taken two threes he shouldn't have (one because of a poor pass), and couldn't figure out how to grab the ball a couple times on that off. board we gave up. UD's shot selection has been pretty crap throughout his slump, too. I know he only took one shot, but he was facing the opposite direction of the basket with the ball, turned, and fired out of rhythm. The whole world knew that wasn't going in.

LOL, Evans.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Worst quarter since Orlando.

Wake up guys.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

MNaking Jason Thompson look like Tim Duncan.

10 and 6 in the first quarter?

Samardo Samuels style.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole train!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh is so tissuey sometimes. Gets great offensive board. Loses board.

Great clock awareness Battier. He did say (one of my favorite movies) The Big Lebowski is his favorite movie. Perhaps he had a few joint puffs and some White Russian sips prior to tip off?

Cole looking good tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole again. Great start for Cole.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Delicious.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm personally ashamed we gave up 32 to this team in a quarter. Hopefully a wake up call.

Wow Bosh is a steaming pile right now.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

lol Bosh wtf


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Maybe I should call him a steaming pile on every possession.

:borat:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Finally CB


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a pass by Cole to UD


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cole killing it. Nice dish to UD...who FINISHED


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Should've been and 1...friggin UD


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> Cole killing it. Nice dish to UD...who FINISHED


So of course, then very next possession, he cant finish the and1 :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow, first FTs for the Heat? That actually made me feel better. Makes sense we struggled.

Though that's no excuse defensively.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Naturally W2B :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I think UD practices on this:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I prefer corn row Haslem to jew-fro Haslem.

I think we need the heads for both. Corn rows for when UD does something good, jew-fro for bad :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier off tonight


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LeWade plz. Battier FOH.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Not a good sequence for Battier


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Went 1 minute too long with this lineup. Like clockwork.

I just dont get how after a timeout, 20 seconds into play, you have Wade walk to the scorers table to check in. Why not just sub him in after the time out?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow Shane. Wow.

TERRIBLE D


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

This is where Robo Spo needs to get his ass Pinocchio'd and become a real boy.

If Shane is sucking on D like he is, and can't hit a shot, let's see if JJ's three-point barrages are restricted to garbage time.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 33333

sweet pass by Lebron


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

My goodness Mario


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio boom 333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ref you suck!!!

Hmmm actually maybe a travel. LBJ initiated contact.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Damn, great pass on a great cut by Wade. The ball is moving really well on offense lately.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

big 3 by Miller


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

MM 333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dammit Mike


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade and1! after the Lebron spike


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

**** :lebron: that block was NASTY


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WAAAAADE!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Definite :lebron: moment


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow, we're getting killed on our defensive boards. Not getting any offensive ones either. 26-16 rebounding deficit, whilst we're shooting 7% better.

Letting this team hang around is only going to give them the kind of confidence that led to them beating OKC on TNT not too long ago. Not digging that.

Nice little sequence there. Thought Dwyane needed to give it back to LeBron, who clearly wanted it and would've had a nasty dunk, but that Wade banker was sick-nasty and he now has the and1 opportunity.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron2Wade full court alley oop!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

HOMERUN. TOUCHDOWN. :lebron:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:lebron:

Im gonna be doing this all day :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio money


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

17 for thornton in the half

He's moving his way up on the Heat killer team


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thornton...ugh


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

**** Thornton


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade.

1st half MVP.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

57-53 at the half

Offense was great, rebounding and D need work.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LOL at Joel's halftime 3pt attempt :laugh:!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LOL.

:lebron: 2 :joel: for the halfcourt J!

ALMOST GOT BACKBOARD!!

:bosh1:


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

:joel: :joel: :joel: :joel: :joel:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> LOL at Joel's halftime 3pt attempt :laugh:!


Notice he pulled the "field goal saver" and waited for the lights to come on. And of course, when I say "field goal saver" I mean savoring that 0-0. 

Perfection. Joel. :joel: :joel: :joel:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Damnit, you beat me to the multiple Joel head idea. Great minds...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Well, atleast we're up at the half. Smashed it that 2nd quarter.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

On a serious note. Awful first half. Gotta play some real D in the second.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

lol at all the Joel heads

That was the most awkward looking halfcourt shot i've ever seen :laugh:

I believe Thornton is shooting 70% from 3 against us in his career mg:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> :chrisbosh:


If you mean he's nonexistant, pretty much, yeah.

Wow, didn't realize he was 4-8, though. I should ease up. He made 50% look real bad, though.

So, we shoot 56% to their 44% and we're up 4, despite 9 turnovers for them and 5 for us. The biggest difference I see is the 27 boards to 18, with 10 to 2 on the offensive boards. There it is.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

lol thought i edited it before anyone saw. Should've known :joel:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great hustle on that possession


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, I think both Wade and Lebron blocked the same shot.

Mario 33333

Great start to the quarter


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice tip LBJ2Wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

REO 333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2LBJ!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:lebron:
:lebron:
:lebron:

Nasty!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

CB and 1


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Now they cant miss from 3..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Kings raining on us. Naturally.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Three things:

1) Imagine having your name because your dad lost a bet. Pretty funny, about Isaiah Thomas.

2) They don't play Jimmer right now?

3) Nice suck sequence by us, wow. Of course it coincides with 3 3's from them.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow, Cousins just clowned us


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Did Cousins put the ball between Mario's legs?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I missed it, but Chris Webber just called it a "fantasy" play... :whoknows:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow we're sucking


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thank **** Rio can shoot now


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio again!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Now we cant miss 3's


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Mario!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Holy crap Evans...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

La-brawn :lebron:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ooooo Wade went for the baptism on Cousins.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I can see why the Kings are the worst D in the league.

Cousins just got T'd up.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

No shotclock!?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We got hosed there. Didnt hit ring.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WTF


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FML. Teams always rain on us.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

2pt game just like that


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LBJ phew


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ 3333

This game is going in circles. Heat go up 10, Kings hit 3's, get a turn over and layup, Heat hit 3's, go up 10, etc..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rebounds...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

SMH he's hitting step back 3's now..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Holy crap


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

THE WARDEN


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:joel:!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UD


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

**** these guys


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Warden! :joel:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UD again!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jesus...rebound boys....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole train still hot


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

NoCoLe


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cole 2 sick


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Damn we're gonna score 120+ in regulation.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

THomas finally misses a 3 but is fouled shooting it..


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LOL this referring is priceless. Unbelievably soft foul calls for the Kings all game long.

Thomas' 5 3rd quarter threes weren't enough, so here are 3 free throws. Wouldn't put it past Norris to have actually fouled him though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

BlackNRed said:


> Damn we're gonna score 120+ in regulation.


Unfortunately, so are they at this rate.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

The good news: I have Isaih Thomas on my fantasy team :joel:

The bad news; he's killing us


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

93-88 after 3

Kings average 93ppg and have 88 through 3.

They are 6th worst in 3pt FG% yet are 11-20 from 3 tonight.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

After my Bill Walker prediction, and this one (though Thomas was one of the last guys I would've picked, didn't know he could shoot), I'm going to stop predicting teams/players will rain threes on us. Ouch.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> 93-88 after 3
> 
> Kings average 93ppg and have 88 through 3.


Bizarro world.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This lineup smells bad


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice J by Battier


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Phew Shane


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

They're smaller cos I've resized them all tonight, and they'll be re-upped into the database that small over the next couple days. (doesn't stretch the lines too much on your posts at this size) These will hopefully be added too. Have fun.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ref you suck


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

All that joke complaining about LeBron and Wade's numbers being low because they're not playing 4th quarters was really pissing me off. Happy, guys?

Speaking of, this Bosh line-up doesn't work, and is especially dumb right now.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Hope norris is ok


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Hayes are you kidding me.

Kings are lightin it up tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

No foul!?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Norris has been great tonight.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

LoOL these refs are bullshitting hard.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

No basket!?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Loving Cole's D of late. He's using his quickness and making it really tough to get around.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow, Bosh was clearly fouled on that hook. Absurd.

And that UD travel was questionable.

I wouldn't mind LeWade coming in.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller 33333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

MILLER333


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

33333333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yes Shane


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole train!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Great charge drawn.

(i'm gonna use these so much :laugh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WTF is the Bosh head :laugh:


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Coleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

C-C-C-C-COLE TRAIN


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole's 2nd best game of the season


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

train


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That's the 27th time this year Cole scored impossibly in transition. Didn't think he'd be this good in the open court, at least not this soon.

Nice game for him.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Hmm NoCole proven me wrong about needing a vet backup PG so far.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

And this run with LeWade on the bench!

: bosh1 :
: bosh2 :

are the Boshes.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh with 16 and 9 on 6-12. Could have sworn he was doing worse.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Miller hustle for 2


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UUUUUUUUU!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FOH Kings with your bullshit 3s


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

UDONIS!!!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Need a double UD head for that crusher.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

HOLY HASLEM!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Now they cant miss again from 3. Unbelievable.

13-23 from 3 for the 6th worse 3pt shooting team in the league.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Hahahahaha @ LBJ/Wade after that!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jeah Dwyane


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Cousins is on the anti-Smithian team but look at all these charges drawn, I think he leads the league...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WTF is this shit.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat are shooting 59%. Dont think they've been below 50% since the 1st few minutes of the game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

These refs...WOW


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole2Wade


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Ok, this looks safe


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Thornton missed a 3 against us??? :sheed:


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

How can we find out Wade's PER for this game? It must be insanely high.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shaoxia said:


> How can we find out Wade's PER for this game? It must be insanely high.


Find the formula and plug in his numbers.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Double double for Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

20 and 10 for Bosh

30 and 10 for Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Cole is everywhere.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Find the formula and plug in his numbers.


What is Miami's pace rating?

Oh, I'll just calculate it after I see Wade's increase in his season PER.

It was 27.37 in 23 games before this one.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Whiteside vs Pittman. Where is Jace?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Isaiah almost ruined the streak, but it's at 7 now. The 61 win team had something like 10 straight wins in double figures which is probably the record for this franchise.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Big miss by Thomas to keep this a double digit win

Heat win 120-108

Sick offense tonight. Kings hit 3 after 3 to keep up for most of the game.

Wade was POTG. Bosh, Mario and Cole were great. 

Quiet night for Lebron yet still had a nice game overall


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Phew! Pitt's quick shot and dumbass Isaiah's selfish heave almost killed our double-digit and "at least 12 point" win-streak. 

Maybe next year little guy.

So, we get our win, a double-digit one, AND I get to see Pittman vs. Whiteside. One got a block and one got a board, so tie?

Funny, we saw a few games end around 12pts that weren't indicative of the game played. This was the opposite.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade now close to 51% shooting on the season after his 11-16 performance. Just an amazing streak he is on right now.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Wade now close to 51% shooting on the season after his 11-16 performance. Just an amazing streak he is on right now.


MV3 is back.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Kings were on fire tonight, and our offense stepped up to the plate. That gives me a bit of confidence going forward. Wade was great, as was Mario. Definitely Wade for POTG. I'm liking how Udonis is actually hitting his J now, and Cole's D is really good.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade stats:

30pts, 4rbs, 10ast, 3stl, 2blk, 11-16fg, 8-10ft in...30 minutes...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

He good.

:lebron: :bosh2: &









all had 7 fgs made apiece.

Yet the real mastery came from...

:joel:

0-0

The real deal.

18 assists between LeWade is pretty awesome too. Dwyane hasnt been assisting as much the past two years, especially this one.

I wonder if







was trolling :lebron: keeping him out most of the 4th after his joke comments.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Also, that 20/10 on 50% was the worst of that nature you'll ever see, especially with only 2 TOs. Hopefully seeing nice stats on the board will get him back.

After viewing the boxscore I need to revise my Pitt vs. White analysis. Hassan grabbed 2 boards with his block to Dex's 1 rebound. 

WHY DID WE PASS UP ON HIM?!

:sadto: :favre: :weezy: bama: :kobe2: :jet: 



:nash:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

hahahaha Jace, thats some funny ish.

Wouldn't mind a Supercoolbeas one with the back tattoo showing. We all know the pic....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I have no idea what Lebron was doing after UD's putback dunk :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That UD putback was super surprising. Get up!

Not as surprising as UD's explosion in that 2nd quarter ECF last season though...whoah...

Bench production was nice tonight. Other than Battier stinking up the joint, Miller/Cole/UD were all real solid.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Prior to that it looked like he and Wade were doing a fishing meme, don't get it... :whoknows: But whatever LeBron was doing, its an inside thing because Wade was too.

Wade's first 30/10assist game since LeDecision. Surprises me.

And hearing LeBron discuss the Heat/Knicks rivalry got me wondering, do the Cavs have a rival in all their many years of existence? I dont know if you can count the Bulls. Jordan killed them. They died. Not a rivalry.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron 2 Wade near full court alley oop






UD putback dunk







:joel: doing what :joel: does best


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This Knicks game should be real fun. Lotta star power.

Wade v Lin
Bron v Melo
Bosh v Amare
Joel v Chandler :joel:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

This one is gold. Represents his time here well.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> This Knicks game should be real fun. Lotta star power.
> 
> Wade v Lin
> Bron v Melo
> ...


Dont forget one-time, fanbase-declared rookies of the year Shumpert vs. Cole.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Wade2Bosh said:


> I have no idea what Lebron was doing after UD's putback dunk :laugh:


that was so funny. I think he's quite a hilarious dancer.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I can't wait to dump on "Linsanity"


----------

